# Mural installation slideshow



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I recently discovered (after 5 years!) that I had a pre-loaded piece of software on my PC called Windows Movie Maker. Pretty cool little tool, it was easy to learn and even easier to use. I made this video in maybe 10 minutes. Enjoy.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

NICE PWG, way to put music to it too.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work PWG, if walls ever get slow, you can do vids. What kind of camera BTW.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use a Panasonic Lumix FZ7.


----------

